# Best price iPhone 3GS, 4 or 4S



## Tricky Skills (Jan 15, 2012)

I've got an iPhone 3G, which up until the past few weeks has served me very well. It's go to the stage though where most of the apps are just too powerful for the hardware. Time for an upgrade. I've got a really good O2 simplicity deal, that I'm looking to keep. All that I need from the phone is good online connectivity for email, twitter etc.

Any thoughts as to where to look, or what to pay?

Thanks.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldn't go for a 3GS as I reckon it won't be long before that ends up as slow as your 3G as more CPU-hungry apps are developed. If you've had the phone that long, your O2 contract must be up for renewal? If so, I'd buy the new phone outright, dump o2 and go on Giffgaff - £10/month for unlimited SMS/data.

iPhone 4/4S's are still pretty pricey though - Android may be an option if you don't mind switching platforms.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 15, 2012)

i'd go and get a refurbished iphone 4 on ebay, could pick one up at around £250

(eta - just checked)


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 15, 2012)

Ah, Giffgaff - good point. My current O2 Simplicity is around £10 a month, through being on a BBC discount, which I seem to be rather conveniently retained on by O2, despite not really qualifying. I rather like sticking with O2 because I get a good reception, and I get to saty on this BBC discount. I can break the contract with only a months notice.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 16, 2012)

giffgaff is same network as o2 so reception will be the same. You have no contract to break so you can leave whenever too.

I have an iphone 4 on giffgaff and there are a couple of things you should know before switching. Firstly, visual voicemail doesn't work, secondly the personal hotspot feature doesn't work, lastly you have to go onto the website and buy a goodybag once a month as there's no way to set it up like a rolling contract. You can queue one, but no more than that.

If you're not bothered by either of those then the £10 goodybag (250 minutes, unlimited data) is pretty much the best deal you can get assuming your usage is not greater than the goodybag allows. There are bigger goodybags, but they're more than £10.


----------



## MBV (Jan 16, 2012)

Isn't there the faff of having to renew the Giffgaff thing every month?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

dfm said:


> Isn't there the faff of having to renew the Giffgaff thing every month?


You can stack 'em up for two months at a go. It's a bit of a faff, but NOTHING compared to the faff of being stuck with the same provider for the next 18 months or whatever. With GiffGaff you can leave whenever you want - so if a better deal comes up, you don't have to wait months on end before your contract runs out.

The hotspot works on Android btw and it's incredibly useful - bit of a must have for journos I'd say.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2012)

Tricky Skills said:


> I've got an iPhone 3G, which up until the past few weeks has served me very well. It's go to the stage though where most of the apps are just too powerful for the hardware. Time for an upgrade. I've got a really good O2 simplicity deal, that I'm looking to keep. All that I need from the phone is good online connectivity for email, twitter etc.
> 
> Any thoughts as to where to look, or what to pay?
> 
> Thanks.



That sounds pricey, you sure you don't want to go with Android? They're great if you don't want to pay through the nose as many handsets will be 2-300 quid cheaper than getting an iPhone. Plus many of the best apps are now on Android too and work just as well. With Android 4.0 (fried banana sandwich or whatever they're calling it these days!) the UX is almost as slick as iOS.

If money is no problem and you want to keep all the apps you've got and want an easy set up and go I'd say go for an iPhone 4, the 3GS is a great phone for it's age and runs iOS5 perfectly well (I ran it on mine for 6 weeks no problem) but the battery life is better on the 4. Plus you get a far nicer camera too. 

If you can handle giving up the simplicity 3 do the best deals data wise for the 4S. Hope all that's useful?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't get a 3GS these days - it is still usable but you're much more future proof with a 4 or 4S. Also their cameras and screens are way, way better.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 16, 2012)

I phoned O2 a couple of months ago to ditch monthly simplicity to change to giffgaff and they promptly changed mine to £8.50 per month. Less data I know but I've delayed switch for a bit


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 18, 2012)

All good points ta. I'm going into the O2 store this weekend, with an open mind about Android, as well as maybe ditching O2. I like to think that they need to impress me to stay, but I always go a little giddy in these situations and sign up for any old crap.

So yeah - probably looking at a reasonable price for the hardware of an average Android phone, and then maybe sticking with O2, or going with giffgaff. All that I really need the set for is tweeting, checking emails and browsing. No great heavy usage. Plus it looks like I can cash in the old 3G for around £40...

Thanks all.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 26, 2012)

Foolishly I went to various O2 stories, explained that I liked the £10-ish deal that I pay each month with Simplicity and the added discount, but can't afford to fork out for a new iPhone. I want an affordable Android that will get me online quickly and cheaply.

They of course came back with a £270 model and mentioned that my current discount deal is linked to an iPhone only, and I would need to sign up to a £20 a month deal.

No thanks.

And so I would greatly apreciate any Andorid recomendations. Giffgaff seems the way to go - I'm not fussed about losing my number - I rarely make or receive phone calls anyway. All that I'm after is an Android handset that will be quick in getting me online for tweeting, browsing and email checking etc.

£100 - £150ish?

Many thanks.


----------



## MBV (Jan 26, 2012)

Nexus S is £200 at Carphone Warehouse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2012)

There's a couple bargain basement units that are around 100-150 that aren't too hellish to use iirc...


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

It's really worth paying out the extra £50 and getting the Nexus S.
http://www.mobot.net/google-nexus-sim-free-200-delivered-carphone-warehouse-34870

If not there's the HTC Wildfire S or Samsung Galaxy Ace .


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks again - will investigte...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 27, 2012)

Righto - deal halfway there. I've cancelled with O2. I only had to give one months notice. The Nexus £200 is a great spot - ta. I've been looking at giffgaff - would I need a micro sim for the handset?

All been VERY helpful - thanks


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2012)

Tricky Skills said:


> Righto - deal halfway there. I've cancelled with O2. I only had to give one months notice. The Nexus £200 is a great spot - ta. I've been looking at giffgaff - would I need a micro sim for the handset?


It takes a regular SIM - it's only Apple that faffs about with microSIMS at the moment, AFAIK. Just order a SIM off GiffGaff and swap over the number when you're ready to move.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a £199 nexus S in my sweaty palms. I am waiting the arrival of a giffgaff SIM. The iPhone is being cashed in for beer money.

Many thanks again, all.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 1, 2012)

editor said:


> The hotspot works on Android btw and it's incredibly useful - bit of a must have for journos I'd say.



All set up with the Nexus S and giffgaff. Spot on with the above. I can tether my iPad with the phone. No more arseing around at meetings etc trying to tweet with fudge fingers on a mobile.

Ta!


----------

